

Internet Archive Puts 900 Free Coin-Op Games in Your Browser - dpflan
http://www.cnet.com/news/internet-arcade-puts-900-free-coin-op-games-in-your-browser/

======
dpflan
Here is the link to the Internet Arcade:
[https://archive.org/details/internetarcade](https://archive.org/details/internetarcade)
(leave your tokens at home...).

I'm sure it's only a matter of time until some of these multiplayer games get
modified for non-collocated multiplayer support.

